# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  نوحي على حسين ذبيح بكربلا عطشان.>>>>

## نور الهدايه

*نوحي على حسين ذبيح بكر بلا عطشان*
*نوحي على حسين* 



*من غير تكفين بقى فوق الثرى عريان* 
*مقوع اليدين*




بالشمس مطروح يبن عباس ظل عاري

بالغا ضريه 



موزع بالجروح وأكفانه من الذاري 
سوده عليه



وزينب لا روح تحشم والدمع جاري 
يهل الحميه 



*حرمه ونساوين وعندي يا خالق وجعان* 
*وين التجي وين*




شفت النبي اليوم يصب أدموعه سكابه 

والترب سافية 



وبقلب مألوم يقلي حسين وأنصاره 
خان الدهر بيه 



شفته بلا هدوم وبفاده السهم صابه 
واحزوا وريده 



*مقطوع اليدين ومن حوله جمع شبان* 
*كلهم مطاعين* 




وبحر الشموس عزيزي حسين وأصحابه 

مثل الضحايا 



أجساد بلا روس وبناتي راحن يساره 
فوق المطايا 



وخيل العدى تدوس عليه والوحش زواره 
وكلهم عرايا 



*وبين الملاعين يسر راحن لرض كوفان* 
*ذيك الخواتين* 




للتربة فزيت شفتها بالدما تجري 

ودمعي تجدر 



بالحال خريت ولطمت خدودي وصدري 
وقلبي تفطر 



والجيب شقيت عساني موسده بقبري 
ولا كنت إنا انظر 



*زينب بلا حسين تجيني من سبي العدوان* 
*ويا تساوين* 







يحسين ماجور جثته مرضضه بالقاع 
والرأس مقطوع 



من غرته النور مثل بدر السما لماع 
بالخطي مرفوع 



وعليله مأسور يون على الجمل مرتاع 
بالعزوه مفجوع

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

مشكور اخوي على الكلمات الرائعه الله يعطيك

الف عافيه وانشالله تدوم احاسيسك الصادقه دائما

والله لايحرمنا منك ومن كتاباتك الجميله

سلمت يداك...

وتقبل مروري وتحياتي الصادقه لك 

أختك عاشقة أحمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم

----------


## نور الهدايه

> مشكور اخوي على الكلمات الرائعه الله يعطيك
> 
> الف عافيه وانشالله تدوم احاسيسك الصادقه دائما
> 
> والله لايحرمنا منك ومن كتاباتك الجميله
> 
> سلمت يداك...
> 
> وتقبل مروري وتحياتي الصادقه لك 
> ...



مشكوره اختي عاشقه  على مروركي هذا   انت كذلك احاسيسكي الصادقه دائما   ان شاء الله لايحرمنا منكي                               
اخوكي نور الهدايه

----------


## القلب_الحنون

لف شكرلك اختي الكريمه(نور الهدايه) على هذه الكلمات وجزاك الله كل خير والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
مع تحياتي واحترامي لك

----------


## اسير الهوى

*مأجورين*
مشكور اخي العزيز وجعلها الله بميزان اعمالك...بالتوفيق..
ياسر...

----------


## نور الهدايه

> لف شكرلك اختي الكريمه(نور الهدايه) على هذه الكلمات وجزاك الله كل خير والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> 
> مع تحياتي واحترامي لك



مشكوراخوي على مرورك

----------

